# PCGH.de: Grafikkarten: AMD gegen Nvidia - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## holzkreuz (1. November 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich es kommt mal etwas über Linux o.Ä. in der Extended Ausgabe...

Hat es zumindest gehießen

"Sowas ist gegen Herbst geplant"

Na dann...

Wieder mal Grafikkartenvergleiche durchlutschen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. November 2008)

auch die Test werden immer interessanter.

Zudem gibt es 200 aktuelle Spiele-Benchmarks und einen Leistungsvergleich von Geforce 2 MX bis Radeon 4870 X2 (weitere 200 Benchmarks)

entwerder werden nur die 4 Top Karten verglichen miteinander was keinen praktischen Wert hat da einem der Bezugspunk zu der eigenen Karte (oder zu einer die man kennt) fehlt oder man wird totgeschmissen mit Werten die keine Sau mehr interessiert => was will man mit mem Ergebnis der GF4/5/6/7 Serie heute noch anfangen? GF8/9 Karten kriegt man für exrem wenig €; und wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist die GF8 Serie auch schon fast 2 Jahre alt.

Schöner wäre es mal mehrere Spiele UND davon min ein Spiel mal ein+ Jahr lang durchzutesten. 
Nichts ist lustiger als Test von Karten anzuschauen die man nicht einordnen kann und Spiele die man nicht kennt / hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich interessiere mich sehr für einen Vergleich zwischen aktuellen Einsteiger- und alten High-End Karten. (zugegeben: die 2 MX zählt zu keiner der beiden Gruppen. Aber könnte ich z.B. auf einem Rechner -insbesondere Notebook- mit aktueller IGP die alten Klassiker zocken, die auf der alten Gf4TI liefen?)


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (1. November 2008)

immer wieder die selbe lutsche... monat für monat! bin froh das ich kein abo hab... für die paar kleinen interessanten artikel die mittlerweile noch zu finden sind in der monatlichen ausgabe kann ich auch 5 min am zeitschriften regal stehen bleiben um diese zu lesen -.-


----------



## Gisli (1. November 2008)

Tja, aber es ist nunmal so, dass nicht nur ihr (ewigen Meckerer) PCGH lest. Das heißt, auch Leute wie ich mit einer GeForce 6600gt würden sich gerne für sie relevante Artikel und Benchmarks zu Gemüte führen. Schön und gut, dass die tollen neuen GraKas hammerviele fps zustande bringen, aber es lohnt sich (auch wenn sie erschwinglich sind) nunmal nicht, eine davon zu kaufen, wenn man außerdem noch ne (ur-)alte CPU (Athlon 64 3200+) hat. Nachdem die Anschaffung einer solchen für mich erst nächstes Jahr März geplant ist - wenn AMD mal seinen Arsch hochkriegt und endlich den Sockel AM3 raushaut -, wird dann halt gleich alles erneuert. Bis dahin bin ich sehr wohl daran interessiert zu wissen, bei welchem Spiel ich mittlerweile nicht mal mehr die Mindestanforderungen erfülle oder selbst, wenn dies der Fall ist, ob das Spiel dann auch wirklich spielbar ist. Zusätzlich finde ich persönlich schon interessant, um ein wievielfaches z.B. ne Radeon 4870 schneller ist als z.B. ne MX 2. Es hat bestimmt eine riesen Arbeit gemacht, all die Informationen zusammenzutragen, Hut ab an dieser Stelle, und da find ich`s unfair von euch, zu sagen, hey, das interessiert doch niemanden. Dem ist, wie ihr an meiner Wenigkeit sehen könnt, nicht so. Aber was schreib ich, das interessiert euch ja ebenso wenig... ich weiß schon, wayne und so, alles klar.


----------



## minustaurusrex (1. November 2008)

Ist mir auch schon augefallen das die artikel immer flacher werden.Und das die vergleichtests immer öfter fragwürdig sind und auch zum teil marken gefärbt. 

Auffällig ist auch das nicht einer der redakt. ein aktuelles AMD system hat warum eigentlich?


----------



## xyxoo (1. November 2008)

Nun es ist ,denke ich, auch nicht leicht immer etwas super neues als Thema zu finden. Bin aber doch beeindruckt wie spät die hier Themen noch raus bringen  . Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, es allen recht zu machen geht ja überhaupt nicht.
HEEE habe noch die 2900 XT wo sind da die vergleiche zu den neuen Grakas?


----------



## gokzilla (1. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon augefallen das die artikel immer flacher werden.Und das die vergleichtests immer öfter fragwürdig sind und auch zum teil marken gefärbt.
> 
> Auffällig ist auch das nicht einer der redakt. ein aktuelles AMD system hat warum eigentlich?


 
warum sollten sie eins haben, wenn ein intel system billiger,schneller und stromsparender ist ?

Intel cpu schlägt einen amd cpu in jeder hinsicht


----------



## bauer-akil (1. November 2008)

Ich glaube Herr Waadt hat noch einen Opteron in seinem Rechner am werkeln, oder?


----------



## XXTREME (1. November 2008)

gokzilla schrieb:


> warum sollten sie eins haben, wenn ein intel system billiger,schneller und stromsparender ist ?
> 
> Intel cpu schlägt einen amd cpu in jeder hinsicht


 
You make my Day .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Auffällig ist auch das nicht einer der redakt. ein aktuelles AMD system hat warum eigentlich?



In Anbetracht der Aufrüstzyklen der meisten Redakteure würde ich einfach mutmaßen: Im oberen Leistungsbereich bzw. bei sehr gut zu ocenden Prozessoren hatte AMD in den letzten 1,5 Jahren nie ein überlegenes Angebot.

Zu Pentium 4 Zeiten war quasi die gesamte Redaktion auf AMD unterwegs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2008)

Ich frag mich gerad, welches Uli M1695 Board sie genommen haben wollen.
Gibt hier eigentlich nur das ALiveDual-eSATA2 mit nForce 3 als 'SB'...


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (1. November 2008)

Von den Grafikkarten zum AMD vs. Intel Kampf 

Da will ich doch dabei sein.
Was mich generell stört ist, dass eigentlich alle Zeitschriften sich zur Intel Fachzeitschrift gemausert haben. Ich als nur AMD Käufer schaue natürlich auch im Intel Lager nach und interessiere mich dafür. Aber nach dem fünfzigsten Intel Test und immer wieder die gleiche Leier, mit nur maximal 2% AMD Test zeigen die Zeitschriften in meinen Augen ihre gähnende Langeweile. 
Die ständigen irrealen 1024x768 CPU Benches mit einer High-End Grafikkarte gähnen mich auch ohne ende an.
Ich will Benches in realen Auflösungen sehen und dann die Vergleiche haben. Was bringt der ständig schlecht geblubberte X2 mit einer 9800GTX/4850 in realen Auflösungen wirklich?
Wenn schon zu 75% Spiele für die Tests herhalten müssen, will ich auch Tests mit den Einstellungen sehen für die auch so eine Grafikkarte bestimmt ist.
Das die Zeitschriften Kunden verlieren liegt auch daran, dass es eben auch eine AMD Gemeinschaft gibt die eben die Schnauze voll hat von den Intel Fachzeitschriften.

Laut dem ganzen AMD ist schlecht Geblubber frage ich mich dann schon, warum ich Far Cry 2 mit einem X2 2800MHz, 9600GT, 1440x900 Auflösung alles auf mittel 4x AA das Spiel durchgezockt haben ohne auch nur einmal einen Ruckler gehabt zu haben?


----------



## y33H@ (1. November 2008)

Weil aktuelle Engines erst bei unter 15 Fps wirklich ruckeln, mit unter 40 Fps ists aber nur bedingt spielbar [also nicht flüssig]. Mit "mittel" rennt FC2 ja auch smooth ... zudem hast du einen DualCore mit 2,8 GHz. Zudem ist AMD nicht schlecht, sondern teils schlechter - das ist ein fetter Unterschied.





> Das die Zeitschriften Kunden verlieren liegt auch daran, dass es eben auch eine AMD Gemeinschaft gibt die eben die Schnauze voll hat von den Intel Fachzeitschriften.


Wenn Intel halt oben auf ist, wird auch mehr darüber berichtet, weil mehr Leute Intel kaufen. Zu Zeiten den A64 würde der Pentium4 auch deutlich weniger beachtet, nun ists halt anders rum. Mit einem Unterschied: Damals gabs weniger _Fänbois _

cYa


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (1. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Weil aktuelle Engines erst bei unter 15 Fps wirklich ruckeln, mit unter 40 Fps ists aber nur bedingt spielbar [also nicht flüssig]. Mit "mittel" rennt FC2 ja auch smooth ... zudem hast du einen DualCore mit 2,8 GHz. Zudem ist AMD nicht schlecht, sondern teils schlechter - das ist ein fetter Unterschied.Wenn Intel halt oben auf ist, wird auch mehr darüber berichtet, weil mehr Leute Intel kaufen. Zu Zeiten den A64 würde der Pentium4 auch deutlich weniger beachtet, nun ists halt anders rum. Mit einem Unterschied: Damals gabs weniger _Fänbois _
> 
> cYa



Blödsinn schreiben liegt dir anscheinend. Also eine Meinung die man in die Ablage P Papierkorb werfen kann. Die Masse die bei der Mertro Gruppe Produkte kaufen, haben seit 1999 nicht einmal die Wahl, denn es gibt dort nur Systeme mit Intel Prozessoren. Was auch bedeutet, dass die Masse keine Ahnung hat was drin steckt, weil es eben nicht deren Interesse ist. Nur PC Begeisterte kaufen auch regelmäsig eine PC zeitschrift und die wollen eben auch Abwechslung und Infos über alle Lager und keine auf einen Hersteller bezogene Bericherstattung.

Das du gleich mit Fanboy kommst zeigt deinen Horizont der sich wohl nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand bewegt.


----------



## micky23 (1. November 2008)

Da muß ich [TLR]Snoopy recht geben. Spiele auch mit einem X2@3,2 GHz & 9800 GTX+ FC2 in 1280 x 1024 max Detail, 4xAA + 16xAF, geschmeidig durch 
Wichtig sind in meinem Augen auch die normalen User Einstellungen mit AA & AF, und nich 800 X 600 oder 1024 X 7xx. Die Auflösungen fährt doch so gut wie kein Zocker mehr.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Das du gleich mit Fanboy kommst zeigt deinen Horizont der sich wohl nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand bewegt.



Wir wollen hier doch nicht gleich beleidigend werden 

Es ist halt im Moment nun einmal leider so dass AMD nichts zu bieten hat das in Spielen über die Leistung eines E8400 hinausgeht, allerdings hoffe ich inständig dass sich das mit dem Deneb ändern wird, und dann sollte auch PCGH hoffentlich wieder emhr über AMD berichten 

PS: Was Far Cry 2 angeht hat mein Bruder  ca 10 Frames mit seinem X2 5600+ weniger als ich mit meinem E8400 und wir beide haben eine HD4870 und dazu spiele ich sogar auf einem 22" TFT während er noch auf einem 19" TFT spielt, man merkt halt schon dass der X2 5600+ extrem die HD4870 limitiert 


MfG Korn86


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (1. November 2008)

@Korn86
Wenn du meine Aussage als Beleidigungen siehst, die Fanboy Aussage von User y33H@ nicht bemängelst, wage ich es zu bezweifeln, ob du der richtige bist für eine objektive Beurteilung.

10 FPS mehr und du nennst das eine starke Limitierung und das bei unterschiedlicher Auflösung. Je höher die Auflösung desto geringer wird der FPS Unterschied.
Solche Vergleiche mit Wörter wie extreme/starke Limitierung zu besetzen ist meiner Meinung nach alles andere als objektiv.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> @Korn86
> Wenn du meine Aussage als Beleidigungen siehst, die Fanboy Aussage von User y33H@ nicht bemängelst, wage ich es zu bezweifeln, ob du der richtige bist für eine objektive Beurteilung.



Also ich sehe das ähnlich wie er, es gibt definitiv mehr Fanboys, das war nur eine Aussage, damit hat er dich nicht gemeint, zumindest kam das nicht so herüber. Ich finde dass es wirklich allgemein mehr Fanbyos gibt, ob das nun AMD, Nvidia oder Intel-Fanboys sind ist eigentlich egal, sie ahben sich generell vermehrt  



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> 10 FPS mehr und du nennst das eine starke Limitierung und das bei unterschiedlicher Auflösung. Je höher die Auflösung desto geringer wird der FPS Unterschied.
> Solche Vergleiche mit Wörter wie extreme/starke Limitierung zu besetzen ist meiner Meinung nach alles andere als objektiv.



Wenn ich Far Cry 2 auf 1280X1024 stelle dann habe ich sogar 15 Frames mehr als er, dass meine HD4870 sogar in einer höheren Auflösung schneller sit sollte eigentlich nur darstellen wie heftig die Limitierung des X2 5600+ schon ist 

Aber damit du nicht denkst ich sein ein unobjektiver Intel-Fanboy, ich habe vor auf den Deneb zu wechseln wenn er tatsächlich so schnell wie Q9550 ist und meine E8400 geht dann an meinen Bruder. Falls der Deneb doch nicht so gut sein sollte oder nicht mehr in diesem Jahr kommt wird es wohl doch ein Q9550 


MfG Korn86


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten den A64 würde der Pentium4 auch deutlich weniger beachtet, nun ists halt anders rum. Mit einem Unterschied: Damals gabs weniger _Fänbois _


Nö, ganz und garnicht!
Da gabs genug Leute, die sich irgenwas eingeredet haben und von der superstabilen Intel Plattform sprachen und SMT in den Himmel gelobt haben.

Der Unterschied zu damals ist, das er heute nicht so groß ist!
Die Phenoms sind nicht soo schlecht wie sie geredet sind...


_das die Auflagen zurückgehen, liegt zum Teil auch daran, das die die Leser mehr von der Zeitschrift erwarten und auch den Blick über den Tellerand sowie *ausgewogene* Berichterstattung_
Wenn ewig nur über Intel berichtet wird und quasi jeden Monat das gleiche getestet wird, das Niveau nicht weiter steigt sondern sinkt, ist klar, das die Leserschaft abwandert...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2008)

Ähem ...

Wer die PCGH schon länger als ein Jahr liest, der weiß ganz genau, dass die Redakteure Marken-untreue Säue sind, die immer das kaufen, was am meisten Leistung bringt (ich darf das sagen, denn ich bin auch eine ). Deshalb hatte auch jeder vor 2 Jahren einen Athlon 64 (X2) und eine Radeon X1000. Wenn der Deneb herrscht, wird den niemand mit Aufrüstgelüsten links liegenlassen, so wie auch die HD 4870 schon Freunde fand.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ähem ...
> 
> Wer die PCGH schon länger als ein Jahr liest, der weiß ganz genau, dass die Redakteure Marken-untreue Säue sind, die immer das kaufen, was am meisten Leistung bringt (ich darf das sagen, denn ich bin auch eine ). Deshalb hatte auch jeder vor 2 Jahren einen Athlon 64 (X2) und eine Radeon X1000. Wenn der Deneb herrscht, wird den niemand mit Aufrüstgelüsten links liegenlassen, so wie auch die HD 4870 schon Freunde fand.
> 
> ...



Denke ich auch, ich hoffe immer noch darauf dass der Deneb eine Alternative zum viel zu teurem Nahelem ist, aber das Warten geht mir schon wieder auf den Sack, wenn das noch länger dauert und nicht mal so langsam Benches kommen sowie ein offizieller Termin werde ich mir doch einen Q9550 holen


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, ich hoffe immer noch darauf dass der Deneb eine Alternative zum viel zu teurem Nahelem ist,...



Was heißt denn hier viel zu teuer?
Der Nehalem übernimmt exakt die Preisgestaltung der letzten beiden Quadcore Generationen.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier viel zu teuer?
> Der Nehalem übernimmt exakt die Preisgestaltung der letzten beiden Quadcore Generationen.



Das mag ja sein, nur ist er nicht viel schneller als ein Penryn. Wobei ich ca 250€ für einen Core i7 920 OK finde, wenn nur die Boards und der DDR3 nicht so teuer wären 
Für ein ein Core i7-Board bekommst du zwei gute Mainboards für einen Core 2 Duo/Quad. Für guten DDR3-Speicher bekommst du schon drei mal so viel DDR2 800 für den selben Preis 
Ansonsten finde ich die Architektur des Nahelem sehr interessant und würde das komplette Nahelem-Paket (also CPU, Board und Speicher) zusammen nicht mehr als 600€ kosten hätte ich den auch genommen, aber das ist mir definitiv zu teuer und den zu bezahlenden Aufpreis gegenüber einem Deneb oder Q9550 absolut nicht wert 
( Wobei wir beim Deneb noch abwarten müssen was er zu leisten im Stande ist  )


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, nur ist er nicht viel schneller als ein Penryn.



Hast du die aktuelle PCGH gelesen? Dort kommen alle i7 Prozessoren verdammt gut weg. Im Vergleich zum Phenom X4 9950 bis um die 150% Im Anwendungsbenchmark und unterschiedlich hoch in allen getesteten Games. Selbstverständlich sind sie auch in allen Tests auch dem Q9650 überlegen. 
Also mich hat's beeindruckt .


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du die aktuelle PCGH gelesen? Dort kommen alle i7 Prozessoren verdammt gut weg. Im Vergleich zum Phenom X4 9950 bis um die 150% Im Anwendungsbenchmark und unterschiedlich hoch in allen getesteten Games. Selbstverständlich sind sie auch in allen Tests auch dem Q9650 überlegen.
> Also mich hat's beeindruckt .



Oha, hast du die neue PCGH denn schon?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Oha, hast du die neue PCGH denn schon?



Die war am Samstag in der Post.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die war am Samstag in der Post.




Vielleicht wird es doch so langsam Zeit für ein Abo  

Wenn doch nur der DDR3 etwas günstiger wäre, dann könnte ich mir das mit dem Core i7 ja noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, wenn die CPU ca 250€ und ein Board dafür ca 200€ kosten würden 
Denn im Dezember ist es soweit, dann muss endlich ein gescheiter Quad her


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es doch so langsam Zeit für ein Abo



Auf jedzten  .



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur der DDR3 etwas günstiger wäre, dann könnte ich mir das mit dem Core i7 ja noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, wenn die CPU ca 250€ und ein Board dafür ca 200€ kosten würden
> Denn im Dezember ist es soweit, dann muss endlich ein gescheiter Quad her



So gerne ich dir meine "alten" Teile verkaufen möchte, ich würde an deiner Stelle ebenfalls ein P6T + i7-920 + 6 (12) GB DDR Corsair holen, das dürfte dann angemessen schnell sein  .


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (2. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ [TLR]Snoopy*Diese Aussage bezog sich auf Magazine [wie dem Satz davor ja wohl eindeutig zu entnehmen ist!]. Mich als Fanboy zu bezeichnen, grenzt an Blasphemie.
> 
> 
> cYa



Wenn du mir noch zeigen würdest in welchem Beitrag ich dich als Fanboy tituliert habe, könnte ich deine Aufregung wohl besser verstehen.
Nebenbei wäre die Unterstellung du seist ein Fanboy mit 100% Sicherheit keine Blasphemie, da an dir absolut nichts göttliches ist.

Dein Far Cry 2 Bench ist nett, ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich mit meinem X2 2800MHz das Spiel ohne einen einzigen Ruckler durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Nebenbei wäre die Unterstellung du seist ein Fanboy mit 100% Sicherheit keine Blasphemie, da an dir absolut nichts göttliches ist.



Woher willst du das wissen? Immerhin ist er der Benchmarkgott 
Mal Spaß, recht hast du schon "Blasphemie" ist wohl hier der falsche Ausdruck:

Blasphemie ? Wikipedia

Es sei denn er hält sich wirklich für einen Gott 



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Dein Far Cry 2 Bench ist nett, ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich mit meinem X2 2800MHz das Spiel ohne einen einzigen Ruckler durchgespielt habe.



Ruckeln tut es ganz sicher nicht, es läuft aber mit einem E8400 deutlich und vor allem spürbar besser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, den ganzen Offtopic-Spam, der keinerlei Bezug zur Extended-Ausgabe oder auch nur PCGH allgemein hatte, in einen AMD vs. Intel Thread auszulagern*
Jedes weitere Offtopic Post in diesem Newsthread wird gelöscht.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> das die Auflagen zurückgehen, liegt zum Teil auch daran, das die die Leser mehr von der Zeitschrift erwarten und auch den Blick über den Tellerand sowie *ausgewogene* Berichterstattung
> Wenn ewig nur über Intel berichtet wird und quasi jeden Monat das gleiche getestet wird, das Niveau nicht weiter steigt sondern sinkt, ist klar, das die Leserschaft abwandert...



Also früher hat das auch kaum jemand erwartet. 
Kann mich noch gut an meinen letzten Mainboardkauf erinnern:
Rund 4 Monate nach erscheinen der Chipsätze hat PCGH im Spätsommer 2003 endlich eine "Marktübersicht" (8 oder 10 Bords, von minderwertigen Einsteigermodellen, die eh keinen interessiert haben, bis zum absoluten Topmodell. Aufgrund der hohen Spreitzung natürlich keine 2 vergleichbaren Modelle darin, so dass letztendlich für jede Preisklasse der Hersteller eine Empfehlung war, der zufällig mit einem Modell der Klasse vertreten war...) der i865/875-Gerneration.
Das war der letzte "große" Vergleich von Intel-Mainboards für afaicr 1,5 Jahre. D.h. die komplette i915/925/925xe Chipsatzgeneration wurde mir ein paar Einzeltests abgespeist. Zu i945/955 folgte dann afaicr ein Vergleich von 6 Boards...
Dass Intel-interessierte in PCGH keinerlei brauchbare Informationen erhielten, hat die Mehrheit der PCGH-Leser nicht die Bohne interessiert, solange alle 2 Monate ein großer Vergleich von AMD-Boards erschien.
Aus der Gruppe rekrutieren sich vermutlich die Leute, die heute das Forum zuspamen, wenn ihre angebetete Marke genauso behandelt wird.


Dass die Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen, dürfte nicht an sinkender Qualität im Printbereich, sondern an der gestiegenen Qualität (und der überlegenen Aktualität) der Online Medien liegen (die zudem auch deutlich preiswerter sind...).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon augefallen das die artikel immer flacher werden.Und das die vergleichtests immer öfter fragwürdig sind und auch zum teil marken gefärbt.
> 
> Auffällig ist auch das nicht einer der redakt. ein aktuelles AMD system hat warum eigentlich?


Ich kann zwar nicht für die Kollegen sprechen, aber als ich zur Redaktion kam (Q3 2005) hatte praktisch jeder einen Athlon 64 in der einen oder anderen Form (ich habe Anfang 2006 kurz vor dem Core 2 noch auf einen Dualcore Opteron 165 aufgerüstet.

Dann kam halt der Core 2 Duo und bsw. für mich mit meinem Sockel 939 System war noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden, auf einen X2 4800+ aufzurüsten (nur dass dessen Takt auch von meinem Opti erreicht wurde). Selbst wenn ich den dann übertaktet hätte wären's vielleicht noch 300-400 MHz mehr geworden (90nm-CPUs...).

Das lohnt sich dann irgendwann nicht und ich habe mich hauptsächlich für Gothic 3 nach etwas neuem umgesehen. Und zu der Zeit ließ Intel AMD in der Spieleleistung und der realen Leistungsaufnahme weit hinter sich - irgendwie logisch, was ich dann kaufte.

Dann kam RAID und ein Beta-BIOS für mein System welches Wolfdales unterstützt und ich fühle mich grad nicht danach, als ob ich unbedingt einen Quadcore brauchen würde, was wieder (bis aufs RAM) einen kompletten Umzug samt Neuinstallation bedingen würde.

Warum also sollte ich jetzt krampfhaft ein AMD-System nutzen?


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nicht für die Kollegen sprechen, aber als ich zur Redaktion kam (Q3 2005) hatte praktisch jeder einen Athlon 64 in der einen oder anderen Form (ich habe Anfang 2006 kurz vor dem Core 2 noch auf einen Dualcore Opteron 165 aufgerüstet.
> 
> Dann kam halt der Core 2 Duo und bsw. für mich mit meinem Sockel 939 System war noch die Möglichkeit vorhanden, auf einen X2 4800+ aufzurüsten (nur dass dessen Takt auch von meinem Opti erreicht wurde). Selbst wenn ich den dann übertaktet hätte wären's vielleicht noch 300-400 MHz mehr geworden (90nm-CPUs...).
> 
> ...




Ich kann das so absolut bestätigen, dass damals ausnahmslos alle Redakteure einen Athlon 64 hatten und nicht nur die PCGH-Redakteure sondern jeder meiner Freund inklusive mir wollten im Herbst 2006 einen E6600 haben. Der E6600 war zum Release nicht nur fast 200€ günstiger, er war auch schneller als ein X2 4800 
Wer damals objektiv und neutral war der hat sich vor Wut in den Arsch gebissen wenn er kurz vor dem Core 2 Duo-Launch noch einen X2 4800+ gekauft hat


----------



## Antichrist2142 (3. November 2008)

verstehe ich gar nicht. alle jammer nur rum wegen unaktueller hardware die mit den aktuellen verglichen wird. 

a: Das heft ist für Aufrüster bastler etc.
b: Das Heft Heißt Pc Games HARDWARE

nur mal so am rande. PCGH Weiter so. 

lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2008)

@Korn&equinox:
Ich glaube, ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt, oder?

Hier gehts um das Heft, bestenfalls um die Redaktion. AMD-Intel vergleiche könnt ihr im oben verlinkten parrallel Thread machen.

Betrachtet euch als offiziell ermahnt.


----------



## rubberduck128 (6. November 2008)

An die Redaktion der PCGH;
Bis vor ca. 1/2 Jahr konnte man in der PCGH noch Informationen nachlesen, welche unabhängig vom Hersteller, erstellt wurden. Da war es Egal ob der betrteffende Hersteller Marktführend ist oder nicht. Da wurden auch weniger bekannte Hersteller in die so geliebten Benchmarktests einbezogen. In letzter Zeit sind aber einige Hersteller es (wahrscheinlich) nicht mehr Wert überhaupt noch erwähnt zu werden, oder sie werden mit einer Art Randnotiz in Erinnerung gehalten. Frei nach dem Motto: "Die gibts ja auch noch!" Ich finde es nicht Fair wenn man diese Produkte / Hersteller nicht mehr auf den Prüfstand holt, bzw. aussagekräftige Artikel verfassen kann um sich ein Bild von dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik zu machen. Ich habe mir von dieser Web-Seite erlaubt ein Zitat hierher zu Kopieren:
Intel ? Wikipedia
In wie fern ihr jetzt Rückschlüsse auf die Redaktionelle Aufmachung und der darin enthaltenen Informationen bezüglich aktueller Hardware und ihren Tests zieht, bleibt eurer Fantasie und Urtweilsvermögen überlassen.

*Zitat:*
_Die EU-Kommission ermittelt seit 2007 wegen wettbewerbswidrigem Verhalten gegen Intel. In einem sogenannten 'Blauen Brief' warf sie Intel 2008 vor, PC-Herstellern Rabatte angeboten zu haben, wenn diese nur noch Intel Bauteile in ihren Rechnern verbauten. Einem Hersteller sei Geld dafür gezahlt worden, dass er eine Rechnerbaureihe mit AMD-Chips erst verspätet auf den Markt brachte.[3] Außerdem wurde Intel wegen ähnlicher Geschäftspraktiken auf dem japanischen Markt verwarnt und in Südkorea zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt. [4]_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2008)

Könntest du deine Aussage bitte präzisieren? Schwammige "Pseudo-Beschuldigungen" sind keine konstruktive Kritik und somit nutzlos - oder sollte ich Spam dazu sagen? Mal im Ernst, falls du etwas vermisst, nenne es doch bitte explizit beim Namen und mache Vorschläge, welche Tests du sehen möchtest und wenn sich noch mehr Leute dafür erwärmen können, dann werden wir dem natürlich auch nachkommen 

cYa


----------



## rubberduck128 (7. November 2008)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Könntest du deine Aussage bitte präzisieren? Schwammige "Pseudo-Beschuldigungen" sind keine konstruktive Kritik und somit nutzlos - oder sollte ich Spam dazu sagen? Mal im Ernst, falls du etwas vermisst, nenne es doch bitte explizit beim Namen und mache Vorschläge, welche Tests du sehen möchtest und wenn sich noch mehr Leute dafür erwärmen können, dann werden wir dem natürlich auch nachkommen
> 
> cYa



Hallo,
Es sollten ja keine Vergleiche zw. Intel und AMD gepostet werden. Da wir hier aber nun mal von den z. Zeit gr. Herstellern im Bereich Cpu sprechen, werde ich mal bei Diesen auch bleiben. Fakt ist, das Intel in letzter Zeit massiv Prozessoren auf den Markt gebracht hat. Einesteils mit verwirrenden Bezeichnungen und dementsprechend breitgefächerten Parametern. Wenn man  die Prozessoren von Intel untereinander Vergleicht kommt man zu einem Ergebnis welche beweisen daß die Performance und auch die Leistung nur unwesentlich gesteigert wurde. Aber man hat eine Serie auf den Markt gebracht. Dies führ unumgänglich zu Verwirrung der Käufer. Es entsteht nämlich hierbei der Eindruck das Intel der bessere Hersteller in punkto Prozessoren ist und AMD sich auf dem absteigenden Ast befindet. Auch so kann man den Markt manipulieren indem der Eindruck erweckt wird da Intel in kurzer Zeit anscheinend mehr Prozessoren auf den Markt bringt im Vergleich zu AMD. Demzufolge entscheidet sich der Käufer für Intel, da er ja von AMD diesbezüglich nichts weiter hört, bzw. fehlende Produktneuvorstellungen seitens AMD fehlen. 
Und sollche Geschäftspraktiken von Intel zähle ich nun zu "Markteingreifender Verzerrung". AMD geht aus meiner Sicht den faireren Weg und stellt nur Modelle in den Handel die ggü. dem Vorgängermodell eine nachweisbare Verbesserung ihn Performance, Leistung und Stromverbrauch haben. 
Nun kann ja der Eindruck entstehen das ich dies nur Schreibe weil ich "AMD- Fan" bin. Gut, Das gebe ich zu, aber wäre es umgekehrt würde ich es genauso schreiben, nur das dann in diesem Falle AMD der betreffende Hersteller wäre und Intel der "Saubermann". 
Ich wünsche mir daher für die Zukunft das PCGH wieder unvoreingenommen an die Berichterstattung geht und zu glichen Teilen von den Herstellern und deren Produkten berichtet ohne das der Eindruck entsteht das Einer bevorteilt wird. Schaut euch doch selbst die letzten Ausgaben von PCGH an; -Große Artikel von Intel und AMD in ner Kurzfassung-.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

Nun, der Sprung von 65nm auf 45nm samt mehr Cache hat bei gleichem Takt "nur" 5-10% gebracht, der Core i7 dagegen herrscht. Was anderes haben wir auch nie kommuniziert. Wenn AMD keine neuen CPUs vorstellt, können wir auch nicht darüber berichten. Wenn Intel [oder AMD!] dagegen welche vorstellt, berichten wir unseren Lesern darüber. Was die Geschäftspolitik anbelangt, die hat nichts mit der Leistung zu tun. Zumal es mir egal ist, welcher Hersteller wann wie oft welche CPUs vorstellt - mich interessiert nur, was die Dinger kosten und taugen.

Wenn ich mir teils anschaue, wie sich ein X4 @ 3,0 GHz gegen einen X2 6000+ schlägt, kommen mir da Zweifel, dass AMD Modelle in den Handel bringt, "_die ggü. dem Vorgängermodell eine *nachweisbare Verbesserung* ihn Performance, Leistung und Stromverbrauch haben._" Zumal ich nicht verstehe, was an AMDs Weg fairer sein soll - Intels ist finanziell besser dran, weil erfolgreicher zur Zeit - und im Endeffekt gehts Intel wie AMDs doch ums Geld. 

Ich frage dich also: Was sollen wir großartig über die Phenoms berichten, wenns nichts neues gibt [außer den üblichen Benches mit neuen Games]? Aber eines habe ich für dich: Ich werde mich demnächst näher mit Phenom-X4-OC beschäftigen, mich hat das Interesse gepackt  Und wenn AMDs Deneb herrscht, kannst du sicher sein, dass wir Redis ziemlich flott unsere Core2 in die Tonne treten.

cYa


----------



## Celsi (7. November 2008)

Der Test in der PCGH 12/2008 (nicht Extended) bzw. die Kaufberatung ist mir jedenfalls zu weichgespült, als scheue man sich, die Hersteller mit harten Fakten zu brüskieren:

- Die derzeitige Politik der "Kundenverarschung" von NVIDIA (Umlabeln von alten Grakas der 8er Serie zu "neuen" 9000ern) wird nur im Nebensatz erwähnt und kein Stück kritisiert.
- Die derzeitigen Qualitätsprobleme von NVIDIA werden nicht erwähnt (Heatspreader)
- Bei einigen ATI-Karten funktioniert PowerPlay immer noch nicht richtig/gar nicht, das ist ein fetter Minuspunkt

Weiterhin fehlt mir in der sonst gelungenen "Geforce oder Radeon" Box auf Seite 50 das Argument DX10.1 zugunsten der ATI: Die ersten Spiele, die von DX10.1 profitieren, sind draussen ...

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Ich habe mich hier nicht angemeldet (dies ist mein 1. Post) um zu stänkern. Ich bin vielmehr im Team eines anderen Computerforums, wo wir z. Zt. eine heiße Diskussion darüber haben, wie glimpflich NVIDIA in der Fachpresse wegkommt. Wenn man alles berücksichtigt, kann man momentan doch nur vom Kauf einer NV-Karte abraten ... Es ist kein völliger Griff ins Klo, aber ATI scheint derzeit in fast jeder Hinsicht die Nase vorn zu haben, mal abgesehen von nackter Single-GPU Leistung ...
Und, um ein weiteres Mißverständnis auszuschließen: In meinem Rechner steckt derzeit eine 8800GTX, ich bin kein ATI-FanBoy.
Um die Wahrheit zu sagen, stehe ich kurz vor der Anschaffung einer neuen GraKa, doch trotz aller "Fachkenntnis", wo der ich glaube, sie zu haben, bin ich immer noch völlig verunsichert, ob ich eine HD4870 oder eine gtx280 kaufen soll (Multi-GPU ist keine Option für mich). Bis gestern neigte ich mehr zu einer HD4870, aber dann las ich die PCGH 12/2008 und nun verunsichert mich der Hinweis auf das nicht vermeidbare Texturflimmern (AF) bei den ATIs ...

Gruß,
Celsi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2008)

rubberduck, wir orientieren uns bei der Artikelplanung am allgemeinen Interesse der Leser. Intel dominiert den Prozessormarkt, deshalb will fast jeder so eine CPU. Und deswegen berichten wir darüber. AMD liegt zurück und ist deshalb weniger gefragt. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.  AMD wird ja nicht weggelassen. Vor drei Jahren, als fast nur AMD-CPUs behandelt wurden, haben sich auch nur wenige darüber beschwert, dass die P4-Plattform kürzer abgehandelt wird. Nun ist's eben anders herum. Markt und Interesse wechseln – und damit unsere Schwerpunkte.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2008)

Celsi schrieb:


> Der Test in der PCGH 12/2008 (nicht Extended) bzw. die Kaufberatung ist mir jedenfalls zu weichgespült, als scheue man sich, die Hersteller mit harten Fakten zu brüskieren:
> 
> - Die derzeitige Politik der "Kundenverarschung" von NVIDIA (Umlabeln von alten Grakas der 8er Serie zu "neuen" 9000ern) wird nur im Nebensatz erwähnt und kein Stück kritisiert.
> - Die derzeitigen Qualitätsprobleme von NVIDIA werden nicht erwähnt (Heatspreader)
> - Bei einigen ATI-Karten funktioniert PowerPlay immer noch nicht richtig/gar nicht, das ist ein fetter Minuspunkt



Niemand hätte etwas davon, wenn wir noch mehr meckern. Die Umbenennung der 8800 GT wird erwähnt, verursacht für Neukäufer aber keinerlei Nachteile. Die Heatspreader-Probleme sind vorhanden, aber weniger schlimm bzw. verbreitet als das in diversen Foren dargestellt wird. Es beschweren sich die, die betroffen sind. Tausende andere haben keine Probleme. Das lässt sich auch bei uns beobachten: Ist ein Arikel gut bis hervorragend, sind die Leute ruhig. Steht aber etwas drin, das sauer aufstößt, folgen Kommentare. Deswegen ist aber nicht automatisch alles doof. 

Wo funktioniert Powerplay denn nicht? Die Referenzkarten der HD4800-Serie sind im Leerlauf relativ sparsam und lassen sich mit (inoffiziellen) Tools weiter drosseln. Auf der Treiber-Roadmap steht aber, dass Anfang 2009 noch etwas aus PP-Sicht kommen wird. Die Radeons müssen sich an ihrer Konkurrenz messen – und da stehen Sie in Sachen Idle-Stromverbrauch gar nicht schlecht da.



Celsi schrieb:


> Wenn man alles berücksichtigt, kann man momentan doch nur vom Kauf einer NV-Karte abraten ... Es ist kein völliger Griff ins Klo, aber ATI scheint derzeit in fast jeder Hinsicht die Nase vorn zu haben, mal abgesehen von nackter Single-GPU Leistung ...



Ja? Nvidia bietet optional bessere Texturqualität frei von Flimmern, die Wahl zwischen "Optimierungen" und keinen. Nvidia bietet die Kontrolle über TSSAA oder TMSAA, was perfekt funktioniert. Nvidia bietet die höchste Rechenleistung mit einer GPU, ergo gut verteilte Frames ohne Mikroruckeln (genau wie die Solo-HD4800er). Nvidia bietet CUDA. Nvidia bietet inoffiziell hervorragende AA-Modi mit SSAA-Anteil. Das sind alles Gründe pro Nvidia, die Interessenten bei Ati/AMD nicht finden. Sind die genannten Optionen wichtig für dich? Dann kommt nur eine Geforce in Frage.



Celsi schrieb:


> Bis gestern neigte ich mehr zu einer HD4870, aber dann las ich die PCGH 12/2008 und nun verunsichert mich der Hinweis auf das nicht vermeidbare Texturflimmern (AF) bei den ATIs ...



Ein Faktum gegen Ati/AMD. Der Treiber bevormundet den Nutzer mehr und mehr. Das stört aber nur die, die eine Geforce gewöhnt sind bzw. hohen Wert auf Bildqualität legen. Des Weiteren ist es ja nicht so, dass die Radeon-Texturen permanent schrecklich flimmern. Der Filter der AMD-Karten ist jedoch in Ernstfällen, wo die eingesparten Samples für Flimmerfreiheit benötigt würden, anfällig.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

*@ Celsi*

"Kundenverarschung" ist eine harte Wortwahl. Und inwiefern dies zutrifft, lässt sich nur schwer pauschalisieren. Immerhin bieten die GF9 teils eine 55nm-GPU sowie Hybrid-SLI und sind auch nicht teurer. Der "Heatbug" ist schwer nachzuweisen [aber de facto existent]: Wir müssten mehrere Modelle ordern, alle prüfen, ob sie überhitzen [was keine unserer Karten hier tut] und anschließend den HS abhebeln, neu montieren und wieder prüfen. PowerPlay ist an sich ja aktiv, auch wenn gerne das Gegenteil angenommen wird. Die RV770 takten sich brav runter und senken die VCore, allerdings absolut gesehen lange nicht so effektiv wie es die RV670 taten. Laut einer geleakten Roadmap sollen die 9er-Catalysts den Verbrauch senken ... was angesichts von über fünf Treibern seit dem Launch fraglich ist. Hier könnte man auch [böswillig] von 
"Kundenverarschung" sprechen, schließlich wird ein lange angekündigtes/propagiertes Feature nicht im Sinne der Kunden angeboten.

In dem Kasten wird einerseits DX10.1 außen vor gelassen, andererseits PhysX. Beides findet bisher praktisch keine Verwendung. Einziges DX10.1-Spiel ist Assassin's Creed und da wurde es weggepatcht. FC2 läuft dank Extinctions auch auf DX10-GF. PhysX wiederum gibts nur bei drei UT3-Maps. 

Die Bildqualität bzw. die Treiber sind ohnehin mittlerweile nur noch schwer auf einen Nenner zu bringen, wobei ich hier Vorteile für nV sehe, da ich als User deutlich mehr Optionen und vor allem Kontrolle habe.

*EDIT
*Hmmm, Raff und ich sind wohl der gleichen Meinung 

cYa


----------



## Celsi (7. November 2008)

Hi,

danke für Eure Antworten.

"Kundenverarschung" ist in der Tat ein hartes Wort, aber wie Ihr schon selbst geschrieben habt, kommt das in vielen Forum/Berichten mehrfach hoch, also fühlen die Kunden sich wohl "verarscht". Und dann ist da noch die Sache mit der "neuen" gtx260, die sich für den Laien nicht von der "alten" unterscheiden läßt ... ich nenn es dann einfach mal "fahrlässige, vermeidbare und billigend in Kauf genommene Irreführung" statt "Kundenverarsche".
Und helfen tut eine erneute "Meckerei" den Kunden, bei denen die PCGH und vllt. dieser Artikel die einzige Informationsquelle ist, ich bin immer wieder erstaut, wie wenig sich manch ein Käufer informiert, bevor er 300 EUR investiert. 
Wobei ich beileibe nicht behaupten möchte, daß die PCGH eine schlechte Informationsquelle ist, aber ich lese gern mehrere Meinungen, um mir dann selbst ein Gesamtbild zu bauen.

Einiges weitere habe ich nicht gewußt (Powerplay funktioniert bei z.B. HD4870?) bzw. außer Acht gelassen (PhsyX)

Und Kontrollverlust über Treibereinstellungen und Texturflimmern bei ATI - davon hatte ich bisher trotz intensiver Leserei in div. Foren noch *gar nichts gehört,* vielen Dank für diese Hinweise!

Gruß,
Celsi


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

> Ich bin immer wieder erstaut, wie wenig sich manch ein Käufer informiert, bevor er 300 EUR investiert.


Ich auch 

cYa


----------



## Korn86 (7. November 2008)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wo funktioniert Powerplay denn nicht? Die Referenzkarten der HD4800-Serie sind im Leerlauf relativ sparsam und lassen sich mit (inoffiziellen) Tools weiter drosseln. Auf der Treiber-Roadmap steht aber, dass Anfang 2009 noch etwas aus PP-Sicht kommen wird. Die Radeons müssen sich an ihrer Konkurrenz messen – und da stehen Sie in Sachen Idle-Stromverbrauch gar nicht schlecht da.



Powerplay funktioniert, aber ziemlich schlecht wie ich finde, ich habe auch die Hoffnung auf eine Besserung schon aufgegeben, da kommt einfach nichts mehr!
Aber man kann ja wie du selber gerade gesagt hast mit Tools wie dem AMD-Glock-Tool einfach ein Profil für 2D und 3D mache und damit dann leicht hin und her switchen 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja? Nvidia bietet optional bessere Texturqualität frei von Flimmern, die Wahl zwischen "Optimierungen" und keinen. Nvidia bietet die Kontrolle über TSSAA oder TMSAA, was perfekt funktioniert. Nvidia bietet die höchste Rechenleistung mit einer GPU, ergo gut verteilte Frames ohne Mikroruckeln (genau wie die Solo-HD4800er). Nvidia bietet CUDA. Nvidia bietet inoffiziell hervorragende AA-Modi mit SSAA-Anteil. Das sind alles Gründe pro Nvidia, die Interessenten bei Ati/AMD nicht finden. Sind die genannten Optionen wichtig für dich? Dann kommt nur eine Geforce in Frage.



Also wenn du hier schon die Vorteile von Nvidia hervorhebst dann bitte auch die Nachteile, zB. den extrem lauten Referenzlüfter, denn man nicht wegdiskutieren kann, denn die GTX260 ist im IDLE schon so laut wie eine HD4870 unter Last in Crysis zumindest war das bei dem Vergleich zwischen Gainward GTX260 und Powercolor HD4870/1024 (Referenzdesign) so und das konnten alle meine Freunde inklusive meinem Bruder und meiner Schwester auch so bestätigen, ergo war das nicht nur meine eigene subjektive Meinung 

Und es gibt auch genug Leute die diese nervige Lautstärke schon im IDLE und erst recht im 3D stört, selbst mit Headset konnte ich die GTX260 noch in Crysis deutlich hören und wir sprechen hier nur von der GTX260, die GTX280 will ich lieber mal nicht erwähnen 

Die Feature die Nvidia bietet sind nicht schlecht, aber ATI bietet auch Features an die Nvidia eben nicht hat, es sind zwar nicht so viel, aber man könnte sie ja auch mal objektiverweise erwähnen. DX10.1 ist nur ein kleines Feature, das aber gegen die Prognosen doch ziemlich viel Anklang bei den Spielprogrammierern findet, dann hätten wir da noch Avivo, wogegen Nvidia qualitativ nichts entgegen zu setzen hat und das schon sehr vorteilhaft sein kann wenn man gerne DVDs am Rechner schaut 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein Faktum gegen Ati/AMD. Der Treiber bevormundet den Nutzer mehr und mehr. Das stört aber nur die, die eine Geforce gewöhnt sind bzw. hohen Wert auf Bildqualität legen. Des Weiteren ist es ja nicht so, dass die Radeon-Texturen permanent schrecklich flimmern. Der Filter der AMD-Karten ist jedoch in Ernstfällen, wo die eingesparten Samples für Flimmerfreiheit benötigt würden, anfällig.



Dass die Catalyst-Treiber einen etwas bevormunden das ist schon richtig so, allerdings denke ich mal wenn man ein entsprechendes Feedback bei AMD abgibt könnte man das auch etwas geändert werden, wobei es mich nicht unbedingt extrem stört und ich bin seit der 9800 Pro langjähriger Nvidia-Nutzer der auch viel im Treiber herumgestellt hat. Auch das Texturflimmern wird von euch maßlos übertrieben, klar wenn man genau hinsieht gibt es in dem einen oder anderen Level in Half Life 2 die eine oder andere flimmernde Textur, als ich das jedoch mit meiner 8800GTS verglichen habe, habe die selben Texturen auch geflimmert zwar in etwas anderer Form aber sie haben es auch getan. Ob das Flimmern bei ATI oder Nvidia nun schlimmer ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen konnte, ich glaube euch aber schon wenn ihr sagt dass das Flimmern bei ATI etwas stärker ist. Jetzt aber darauf immer herumzuhaken finde ich jedoch etwas übertrieben, setzt euch doch einfach lieber mit AMD in unserem Interesse in Verbindung und macht sie darauf aufmerksam 

Wie gesagt als langjähriger Nvidia-Nutzer ist mir das Flimmern jetzt nicht so extrem aufgefalln wie bei PCGH immer behauptet wird, es ist zwar da, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie immer gerne dargestellt. Dafür wirken die Texturen im Gegenzug schärfer al bei Nvidia, ob das nun so gewollt oder nicht gewollt ist weiß ich nicht, ich finde nur dass es subjektiv nicht schlecht aussieht 

Bevor jetzt wieder irgend ein Hater aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommt und mich anflammt ich sein ein Fanboy dem will ich eins sagen, wäre die GTX260/280 nicht so laut gewesen dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich eine Nvidia, da aber ATI was den Referenzkühler angeht in meinen Augen für mich persönlich die bessere Arbeit gemacht hat, also schön leise ist wurde es eben eine ATI. Zu Zeiten der X1900 habe ich diese auch wegen der extremen Lautstärke die diese produzierte gemieden und lieber eine 7900GTX gekauft. Mir idt es eben wichtiger eine leise Karte zu haben, anstelle eines Föhns der dafür die Texturen so minimal besser filtert das ich das im Spiel eh nicht sehe, es sei denn ich würde darauf achten 
Also kritisiert auch bitte mal die absolut inakzeptable Lautstärke bei Nvidia, wenn ihr das AF der ATIs kritisiert, ich habe mich genauso objektiv damit auseinandergestzt, da es wahrlich nicht einfach war sich für eine der beiden Karten zu entscheiden (GTX260 vs HD4870) 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Celsi*
> 
> "Kundenverarschung" ist eine harte Wortwahl. Und inwiefern dies zutrifft, lässt sich nur schwer pauschalisieren. Immerhin bieten die GF9 teils eine 55nm-GPU sowie Hybrid-SLI und sind auch nicht teurer. Der "Heatbug" ist schwer nachzuweisen [aber de facto existent]: Wir müssten mehrere Modelle ordern, alle prüfen, ob sie überhitzen [was keine unserer Karten hier tut] und anschließend den HS abhebeln, neu montieren und wieder prüfen. PowerPlay ist an sich ja aktiv, auch wenn gerne das Gegenteil angenommen wird. Die RV770 takten sich brav runter und senken die VCore, allerdings absolut gesehen lange nicht so effektiv wie es die RV670 taten. Laut einer geleakten Roadmap sollen die 9er-Catalysts den Verbrauch senken ... was angesichts von über fünf Treibern seit dem Launch fraglich ist. Hier könnte man auch [böswillig] von
> "Kundenverarschung" sprechen, schließlich wird ein lange angekündigtes/propagiertes Feature nicht im Sinne der Kunden angeboten.



Das Powerplay immer noch nicht so funktioniert wie versprochen ist auch in meinen Augen Kundenverarsche, da muss ich dir schon recht geben, ich habe mich darüber auch tierisch aufgeregt, allerdings war der laute Lüfter der GTX260 etwas schlimmer als das nicht richtig funktionierende Powerplay, immerhin haben sich meine vorherigen Nvidia-Karten auch nicht heruntergetaktet und im IDLE auch übelst viel Strom verschwendet, von daher habe ich mich jetzt damit abgefunden. Das Powerplay noch immer nicht so funktioniert wie einst versprochen könnt ihr nach meiner Meinung gerne kritisieren 



MfG Korn86


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

> denn die GTX260 ist im IDLE schon so laut wie eine HD4870 unter Last


Nein. Vielleicht hast du ein defektes Modell erwischt.

cYa


----------



## Korn86 (7. November 2008)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein. Vielleicht hast du ein defektes Modell erwischt.
> 
> cYa



Die GTX260 lief wie alle anderen GTX260 standardmäßig mit 40% im IDLE, kann also nicht sein


----------



## micky23 (7. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Die GTX260 lief wie alle anderen GTX260 standardmäßig mit 40% im IDLE, kann also nicht sein



Das sie lauter als ne 4870er ist glaubst doch nicht im Ernst


----------



## Korn86 (7. November 2008)

micky23 schrieb:


> Das sie lauter als ne 4870er ist glaubst doch nicht im Ernst




Anscheinend weißt du das ja so viel besser als ich, obwohl du im Gegensatz zu mir nicht beide Karten zum Vergleich da hattest 

Vielleicht wäre es mal besser ein paar Reviews zu lesen:




> Bezüglich der Lautstärke unter Windows gibt sich die Radeon HD 4870 keine Blöße und agiert in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse wie der kleinere Bruder Radeon HD 4850 absolut unhörbar, selbst wenn man das Ohr direkt neben die Grafikkarte hält. Ein ruhiges Arbeiten ist mit den festgestellten 43,5 Dezibel also ohne weiteres möglich. Lauter, wenn auch noch nicht störend, verrichtet die GeForce GTX 260 ihren Dienst. Zwar kann man den GeForce-Beschleuniger mit den 46,5 Dezibel von den restlichen PC-Komponenten ausmachen, allerdings hält sich der Lärmpegel in Grenzen.
> Anders dagegen unter Last, wo der Lüfter der GeForce GTX 260 deutlich schneller dreht und so unangenehm auffällt. Zwar arbeitet das Kühlsystem leiser als das Pendant auf einer GeForce GTX 280, gut ist das Ergebnis aber noch lange nicht, was der Messwert von 55 Dezibel bestätigt. Je nach Empfindlichkeit kann der Lärmpegel für das ein oder andere Gemüt zu hoch sein. Besser, aber auch nur bedingt akzeptabel, schlägt sich die Radeon HD 4870. Zu Beginn wechselt der Lüfter gerne seine Drehzahlen, was selbst während des Spielens unangenehm auffällt. Nach einer kurzen Zeit pendelt sich das Kühlsystem aber ein und erzielt mit 51 Dezibel zwar kein gutes, aber noch ein durchschnittliches Ergebnis.


Quelle: ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 (CF) vs. GeForce GTX 260 (SLI) (Seite 24)


Und wenn dir das nicht reicht dann schau dir das hier mal an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQu3HE2gkCM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQu3HE2gkCM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Dieses nervige Rauschen ist schon im IDLE dermaßen nervig, ruhiges Arbeiten ist damit nicht möglich, wenn man noch nicht der Besitzer eines Hörgerätes ist


----------



## micky23 (8. November 2008)

Ich weis nur das ich beim Kumpel die GTX 260 eingebaut und getestet habe, und sie ist definitiv nicht nervig laut im Idle.
Und glaub mir, ich bin der absolute Silentfanatiker


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. November 2008)

Hast du sie auch gegen eine HD4870 im gleichen System getestet?
Von daher kann ich mich persönlich nur PCGH/CB etc anschließen, die getestet haben, dass die HD4870 leiser als die GTX 260 ist.


----------



## micky23 (8. November 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hast du sie auch gegen eine HD4870 im gleichen System getestet?
> Von daher kann ich mich persönlich nur PCGH/CB etc anschließen, die getestet haben, dass die HD4870 leiser als die GTX 260 ist.



Nein. Gegen eine 4850 getestet.
Aber sooooo laut wie Korn behaubtet finde ich die 260 GTX im Idle nicht.
Klar gibt es leisere Karten, aber die GTX hält sich noch im Rahmen.

@Korn

Bleib mal locker, Aufregen bringt doch nicht´s


----------



## Korn86 (8. November 2008)

micky23 schrieb:


> Nein. Gegen eine 4850 getestet.
> Aber sooooo laut wie Korn behaubtet finde ich die 260 GTX im Idle nicht.
> Klar gibt es leisere Karten, aber die GTX hält sich noch im Rahmen.
> 
> ...




Lautstärkeempfinden ist sowieso sehr subjektiv, allerdings kannst du dir von der HD4870 kein Bild machen wenn du sie selber nicht da hattest, zumal es bei den HD4870 auch kleines Unterschiede trotz Referenzkühler gibt.....

Ich habe vier HD4870 getestet und zwei GTX260 und ich denke schon dass ich somit in der Lage bin die Karte was die Lautstärke angeht richtig einzuschätzen, zumal so gut wie alle Reviews das bestätigen 

Zur HD4850 kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich sie nicht getestet habe, sie soll aber subjektiv lauter als eine HD4870 sein 


PS: Eigentlich bin für deine leichte Provokation noch relativ locker geblieben, zumal du mich im alten Forum schon des Öfteren angeflamt hast


----------



## micky23 (9. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Lautstärkeempfinden ist sowieso sehr subjektiv, allerdings kannst du dir von der HD4870 kein Bild machen wenn du sie selber nicht da hattest, zumal es bei den HD4870 auch kleines Unterschiede trotz Referenzkühler gibt.....
> 
> Ich habe vier HD4870 getestet und zwei GTX260 und ich denke schon dass ich somit in der Lage bin die Karte was die Lautstärke angeht richtig einzuschätzen, zumal so gut wie alle Reviews das bestätigen
> 
> ...



Ach komm, nicht so harsch 
Angeflamt habe ich Dich nur einmal, und das auch noch zu Unrecht. Aber Du siehst ich gestehe meine Fehler auch gerne ein


----------



## Korn86 (9. November 2008)

micky23 schrieb:


> Ach komm, nicht so harsch
> Angeflamt habe ich Dich nur einmal, und das auch noch zu Unrecht. Aber Du siehst ich gestehe meine Fehler auch gerne ein



Das hat mich jetzt gerade extreme geschockt.....


----------



## micky23 (9. November 2008)




----------

